# Edna and the Rocket



## Bend The Light (May 27, 2011)

I just thought I'd share this video I did a while back...I drew the pictures in a program called Art Rage, and I used my Interactive Whiteboard at work to draw on. 

 I am considering doing some more of these, what do you think?

[video]http://youtu.be/1e4QOoleMb8[/video]


----------

